# newbie here, anyone know anything about Goliathpits kennel?



## Beau g (Sep 16, 2009)

I use to have loposay/thombstone dogs now i have a puppy from Goliath just wondering if anyone knew much about there dogs


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

All I know is they breed American Bullies.


----------



## Beau g (Sep 16, 2009)

They say the bloodliunes of my pup are watchdog,gotti which is am bullie and camelot.


----------



## Beau g (Sep 16, 2009)

just want to know if they are breed good, or if anyone knows?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

All in the eye of the beholder. You had some nice Tombstone dogs? NICE! I love stuff outta AZ. As for bullies, there are so many lines going around that it's hit and miss for every individual. I see A TON of bullies out there that I don't think were a good idea, but I see a ton that I'm in love with, my neighbor might not agree.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

The Site........... There's so much extra crap on this site that I can't even get to the males page at high speed. I will say that I can't understand why they basically state that they don't have bullies. They might not be doing the cross breeding but they are marketing bullies. Not cool to be saying nothing else went into these when they are selling Mikelands Muggleston, ect.

Edit: I finally got passed the issue with the site and have to say that they breed some really good looking dogs.


----------



## Beau g (Sep 16, 2009)

Mine has the build like my loposay but nobody has loposay around here anymore all the dogs at Goliath looked to be pit but a little more chest an head which I like my loposay was line breed an weighed 65 an is missed every day!!


----------



## Beau g (Sep 16, 2009)

My new put is out of kanye an macie 2 from Goliath


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Your pup looks great. I looked at the puppies for sale page. I personally never heard of their kennels either.


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

Their females look alot better than their males.


----------



## Beau g (Sep 16, 2009)

I got the blue an white male,seems to be really good pup!!


----------

